# Notebook bis 400 Euro mit speziellen Anforderungen :)



## €eld (23. November 2011)

Ich suche ein Notebook für Weihnachten das folgende Anforderungen erfüllt:

CPU: Intel Core i3 2. Generation Sandy Bridge oder ein AMD Prozessor mit vergleichbarer Leistung
Grafikchip: Egal
Monitor: 15.3", wenn möglich matt
Notebook an sich: Die Tastatur unbedingt mit Numpad, keine Webcam aber die Laptops kriegt man ja fast nicht mehr ohne (nicht so schlimm wenn doch eine dabei ist), es muss kein Windows vorinstalliert sein
Budget: maximal 400 Euro
Anwendungsbereich: Rendern (deswegen hohe CPU Leistung vonnöten), Musik hören, Internet

Ich hab auch selber schon einmal vorgesucht: 
1. HP ProBook 4525s, Phenom II X4 P960 1.80GHz, 4096MB, 640GB, Windows 7 Home Premium (LH429EA/XY012EA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (bis jetzt der Favourit)
2. Lenovo IBM B570, Core i3-2310M 2.10GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, FreeDOS (M58FQGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
3. http://geizhals.at/deutschland/696219
4. Acer Aspire 5749-2334G50Mikk, MeeGo (LX.RR70C.008) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
5. ASUS X54H-SO162 (90N7BZ1A8N11230055D) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Noch eine Frage: Ist ein Core i3 2330m (2x2.2GHz+HT) / 2310m (2x2.1GHz+HT) besser, gleich gut oder schlechter als ein Phenom II X4 P940 (4x1.8GHz) und wie viel RAM zieht der integrierte Grafikchip HD3000 vom Hauptspeicher ab? Hat das Acer Aspire 5749 ein Numpad? Auf dem Bild erkennt man das nicht richtig.


----------



## Thallassa (23. November 2011)

Je nach Graga-Auslastung bis zu ...Shit, waren es jetzt 384 MB oder 1,7 GB? xD Ich glaube 384, aber da du damit eh nichts grafiklastiges machen wirst, werden vllt 100 MB weggezogen. Notfalls nochmal für 25 Eus nen 4GB-Reigel dazustecken, falls das Notebook zwei Steckplätze hat.
Zwischen i3 und Phenom kommt es v.A. auf die Kernauslastung an, würde aber eher mit i3 fahren. Wobei mit HT fährt der i3 schätzungsweise davon. Noch ein Grund, eher den herzunehmen.
Würde am ehesten zum ASUS raten


----------



## €eld (23. November 2011)

> Würde am ehesten zum ASUS raten



Wieso wenn ich fragen darf? . Ich hab gelesen das die IBM Laptops sehr gut sein sollen, schick aussehen tun sie ja .


----------



## €eld (24. November 2011)

Keiner mehr eine Idee / Vorschläge für andere Notebooks?


----------



## Schlingel (24. November 2011)

Würde in dem Fall zu Lenovo greifen..

Lenovo IBM B570, Core i3-2310M 2.10GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, FreeDOS (M58FQGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## norse (24. November 2011)

ich wür dads lenovo nehmen! Mehr speicher für die Festplatte, mehr USB anschlüsse etc. vom prinzip mit dem asus gleich, bietet jedoch noch ein tick mehr. Leistung sollte die Selbe sein. die anderen kannste weglassen, sind alle schwächer als das Asus und Lenovo.

Beim Asus kritisiere ich auch noch den Support und die Qualität, bin mit ASus seit längerem nicht mehr zufrieden, sei es notebook oder einzelne Komponenten. Lenovo verkauf ich jeden tag und das immer wieder gerne, genauso wie HP, nur nicht das notebook da oben 


schnapp dir den lenovo


----------



## €eld (24. November 2011)

Welchen Lenovo? Den Lenovo IBM B570, Core i3-2310M 2.10GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, FreeDOS (M58FQGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder den Lenovo IBM B570, Core i3-2330M 2.20GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, IGP (M58G4GE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ? Ich denke eher den zweiten


----------



## €eld (26. November 2011)

Was haltet ihr von dem, der hat sogar einen Core i5 . Das einzige was mich an dem Teil stört, ist das Glare-Display. Ich hasse diese super glänzenden Displays wo man dann nichts mehr sieht wenn mal ein bisschen die Sonne draufscheint. Oder ist das gar nicht so schlimm, hat da wer erfahrung mit? Packard Bell Easynote F4211 by: Packard Bell - ONE Computer Shop


----------



## _chris_ (28. November 2011)

Da gibt es Folien, die dein Display quasi "entspiegeln".

http://www.amazon.de/FoliX-FX-Antireflex-Displayschutzfolie-Standard-Display-194mm/dp/B002Y2WQ36/ref=sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1322498910&sr=8-2-spell


----------



## €eld (4. Dezember 2011)

Und solch eine Folie hilft wirklich? Hat damit schon wer Erfahrungen? Am Schluss ist dann mein ganzes Display voller kleiner Bläschen. Bekämpft das den Glanz der Displays auch wirklich sichtbar?
Ich hab nochmal mein Notebook Angebot erweitert:
1. Satellite C660-1UJ schwarz - - Saturn - Soo! Muss Technik
2. Lenovo B570 M58FPGE Core i3-2330, 750GB & Windows 7 Notebook TIPP
3. ATELCO Computer - Produktdetails ASUS X53SV-SX594V
4. hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS A54L-SX088V
5. ASUS K53E-SX051V 39,6cm i32310M/4GB/320GB/HD/W7HP - Bora Computer Onlineshop
6. Acer Aspire 5749-2334G50Mikk 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
7. Acer Aspire 5750G-2434G50Mnrr i5-Gigant bei notebooksbilliger.de
8. Acer Aspire 5749-2354G50Mikk bei notebooksbilliger.de
9. LENOVO B570 M58FQGE FREEDOS-KNALLER! bei notebooksbilliger.de
10. Packard Bell Easynote F4211-HR-060GE bei notebooksbilliger.de

Welcher davon findet ihr am Besten? Folgende Anforderungen

1. Schnelle CPU (Core i3 / i5 2. Generation Sandy Bridge)
2. mindestens 4 GB RAM
3. 15.6" Display
4. matt (oder Folien, wenn die einen wirksamen Schutz gegen Hochglanz bieten )
5. Windows 7 64-Bit wenn möglich, ansonsten auch kein OS
6. Numpad
7. Grafikchip wenn möglich Nvidia oder AMD (leider unterstützen die IGPs von Intel kein OpenCL 1.1)
8. maximal 460 €


----------



## batmaan (6. Dezember 2011)

du wohnst nicht zufällig in Göttingen?


----------



## €eld (7. Dezember 2011)

Nein wieso?


----------



## batmaan (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob das was für dich wäre, aber ich habe gestern den medion akoya p6812 gekauft, hat ein i3 2330m undeine gt 555m und ein dvb tuner. 15, 4 Zoll mattes diplay (!). Hat nur 379 gekostet. Wäre ja eigentlich genau das richtige für dich, laut deinen Anforderungen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Dezember 2011)

Das günstigste Matte Notebook
*HP 635 LH414EA

*Mit i3 *HP Pavilion G6-1254EG


*
Es passen nicht alle Anforderungen auf dein Budget, bitte um verständis.


----------



## €eld (7. Dezember 2011)

@ *batmaan*
Wo hast du den gekauft bzw. wie heißt der Laptop?

@ Bautzner Snef

Der erste hat nen lahmen E-350 an Bord und der zweite hat ein glänzendes Display. Vielen Dank fürs Durchlesen meiner Anforderungen


----------



## batmaan (7. Dezember 2011)

also wenn du dich schon beschwerst, dass die Anforderungen vom snef nicht gelesen wurden sind, würde ich wenn ich du wäre auch mein Post durchlesen 

wie gesagt medion p6812, aus aldi Göttingen in der werner von siemens dtr.


----------



## €eld (7. Dezember 2011)

Oh Entschuldigung . Anscheinend gibt es den medion nur bei Aldi. Auf Geizhals gibt es nur noch einen MEDION E6621 der hat allerdings keine GeForce .


----------



## batmaan (7. Dezember 2011)

hi,

kein Problem  online ist der nur für 549 euro zu erwerben. Wenn du willst kann ich dir den Link des Prospektes geben, wo der medion für 379 euro angeboten wird.


----------



## €eld (7. Dezember 2011)

Ist schon komisch das der für 200 Euro billiger angeboten wird. Wäre schon Klasse wenn ich den bekommen würde, wäre genau das was ich will .


----------



## batmaan (7. Dezember 2011)

Das ist in Göttingen und ein Restpostenverkauf link zum laptop   http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7162/6459792701_a80f8d5244_b.jpg


Gibt's auch in Kassel, bzw. Niestetal-Sandershausen

Gruß the dark knight


----------

